# Mouse error on startup



## si mmonet (Jun 30, 2000)

I'm a total Windows newbie... I'm a Mac guy (don't throw things, PLEASE!)

My Father-in-Law has a state of the art 1993 PC running Windows 3.11 that just started have an error whereby an error pops up during boot that says something like the Mouse Driver is out for cheese (sorry making a joke of a bad situation)

How can I troubleshoot a Mouse problem if I can't get the machine to boot because of it?

All help is appreciated - the old man has to get his AOL (v3) fix every day, or else he'll cut me & the wife out of the will!

Cheers,

Grant


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 25, 2000)

Si Mmonet,

What is the exact error message you are getting.

There are 2 mouse drivers used on Win 3.1 computers, DOS and Windows. An error in either one should not prevent the computer from booting.

Does the error occurr during the initial boot process or after DOS is started and during the Windows startup process.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## si mmonet (Jun 30, 2000)

I'm off to see the computer today and will log everything that does (or doesn't ) happen and will re post as soon as I can...

Thanks in advance for any help

Grant


----------

